
London's Tulip tower 'could confuse air traffic control systems' - AnatMl2
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2018/nov/28/london-tulip-tower-norman-foster-air-traffic-control-systems
======
zimpenfish
The sad thing is that with London's urban planning committees having
apparently taken all leave of their aesthetic senses, this will almost
certainly be approved to become another hideous blight on the skyline just
like its taller neighbour across the river.

